# I'm not really sure why people Deer hunt...



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

When they could be doing this...


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Feather Dusting!


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Couple of more pic's from the weekend.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

atta guy rick :beer: i couldn't agree more!


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)




----------



## wackandstack123 (Nov 19, 2007)

where can i get the guy on the lefts hat. That is awsome


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Totally Agree! Looks like a hell of a hunt


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

like the pics!! looks like ya had a blast


----------



## shiawassee_kid (Oct 28, 2005)

great stuff Rick. keep it up and keep taking those pic's.


----------



## Drake Jake (Sep 25, 2007)

gosh you make it look so easy lol.


----------



## waterfowler7 (Sep 16, 2008)

Awesome pics, looks like a hell of a hunt


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Great pics Rick.


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

Awsome pics!! :beer:


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Looks like Davies got in on some fun too. Nice work guys. While I was freezing my arse off in a treestand all I could think about was "I wish I was waterfowling, I wish I was waterfowling"...


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

USAlx50 said:


> Looks like Davies got in on some fun too. Nice work guys. While I was freezing my arse off in a treestand all I could think about was "I wish I was waterfowling, I wish I was waterfowling"...


Not me.Been hunting waterfowl for almost 2 months.Easy to hunt deer for a few days and get some sausage meat.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

KEN W said:


> USAlx50 said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like Davies got in on some fun too. Nice work guys. While I was freezing my arse off in a treestand all I could think about was "I wish I was waterfowling, I wish I was waterfowling"...
> ...


Ive already got 50 lbs of goose sausage. What the heck am I going to do with deer sausage :lol:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

USAlx50 said:


> KEN W said:
> 
> 
> > USAlx50 said:
> ...


Me Too.Made jerky,salami,and polish...Just put it in chunks in the freezer till you run out and start over again with fresh pork.Plus I'd rather eat venison steak than duck/goose breast.


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

ppl go deer hunting and get their big buck on opener so they can do that the rest of the year!


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

Great time, great hunt with good friends! Thanks for joining us Rick, nice pictures!

Chris


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

I have hunted ducks and geese. A lot this fall need to take a break and shoot a few deer. However, with all the ducks and geese I am seeing around. And now seeing this picture. I think I am going to have to hook up to the trailer for hunt one day this week. Nice work Rick!


----------

